

Bush Finds Error In Fermilab Calculations - amichail
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/38718

======
dfranke
Can we keep this stuff on Reddit, please?

~~~
cstejerean
I don't know about others but I don't read reddit so I don't mind the
occasional funny article being cross posted here.

~~~
MuddyMo
It really isn't that difficult:

Funny is fine, just skip it when it involves haranguing, smearing or
ridiculing specific politicians, ideologies or religions.

------
aswanson
Yeah, right. I think this is his pretext for this:
[http://www.theonion.com/content/news/u_s_intelligence_iran_p...](http://www.theonion.com/content/news/u_s_intelligence_iran_possesses)

------
imsteve
usually I don't get such a laugh just from a title.

------
edw519
Oh no! I guess this kills our Y Combinator application.

My co-founders and I are in stealth mode, working on a Web 2.0 app to reduce
the perturbative uncertainty in the determination of Vub from semileptonic
Beta decays, where one must calculate the rate of Beta events with a standard
dilepton invariant mass at a subleading order in the hybrid expansion.

Can you believe someone beat us to it?!?

------
henning
Guys, this is Hacker News, it's about serious Internet hacker business. Please
keep things professional and serious. OMG Google!

------
iamwil
funny, yes. relevant to hacker news? no. save it for your friends elsewhere
please.

------
alaskamiller
TheOnion isn't apropos here.

